
Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) Beta 2 - doener
http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
======
SNvD7vEJ
Release notes:

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes)

